# question



## pike2 (Dec 9, 2012)

is there a place to talk about knife sharping, tips and tricks, reviews on honing stones and such,  theres alwase a need for a sharp knife,

thank you


----------



## kryinggame (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't know but 2 - 3 years ago, I bought an electric knife sharpner at Target for about $30.00 or so.It quickly does the job.  And since I'm always cutting up some meat, my knives gets dull pretty quickly. 

http://www.target.com/p/chef-s-choi...17357#prodSlot=medium_1_2&term=knife sharpner


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Dec 9, 2012)

Interesting subject , maybe we can get a consensus of how and whys of sharpening.

I use a tri-stone and a light oil. I sharpen my knives when I'm really irritated at Trish  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

Using my thumbs as angle guides(about 1/2 the width of the thumb and keeping the thumb in contact with the Stone , I get a real decent steady 25° on the edge.

Starting with the Heel of the blade , I try to "cut" layers off the stone. 25 strokes on one side then 25 strokes on the other ; I do this for 4 repetitions on each side of the knife and each of the Stones , for a hunderd strokes each.It's a habit I got into at work (I would take them home for homework points).

It is a great stress remover. Concentrating on the pressure you put on the blade and holding your angle correctly would keep me zoned in and all other worries went away for a while... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just sayin', have fun and...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 9, 2012)

There have been several threads about knife sharpening, usually in "general discussion".


~Martin


----------



## pike2 (Dec 9, 2012)

having its own place wouldn't be a bad idea at all.

most electrics ones do a decent job but they leave room for improvements, at least they can get your angles the same on both sides and that really helps alot,  but most still need a further honing on the edge,  when you learn to feel for that burr on the edge you know where it needs some touch up,   when i say feel that by dragging your thumb or finger across the edge  (but not length wise) that could cut yourself,   in a way its an art form to get a razor sharp edge,  there's alot of little things like  types of metal, learning the angles for different uses,   memorizing the angle into your grip and wrist,  differences in the stones, diamond to Arkansas stones,  ceramic fine and course,  theres alot of little things to know.


----------



## pike2 (Dec 9, 2012)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Interesting subject , maybe we can get a consensus of how and whys of sharpening.
> 
> I use a tri-stone and a light oil. I sharpen my knives when I'm really irritated at Trish
> 
> ...


ive never counted the strokes,  just feeling the edge for that bur tells me what it needs


----------



## pike2 (Dec 14, 2012)

then there's honing strops like these,  they use aluminum oxide fine grit powder













92310690.jpg



__ pike2
__ Dec 14, 2012


----------



## papagrizz (Dec 14, 2012)

Getting older an a lot lazier, I picked up one of these last year and now I rarely use my stones..


----------



## pike2 (Dec 14, 2012)

PaPaGrizz said:


> Getting older an a lot lazier, I picked up one of these last year and now I rarely use my stones..


i like that,        ill have to check into one of them


----------

